# FX on Turbo HD yet?



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

Since we can't pull up the Turbo HD channel list on the web site any more, has any one gotten FX yet??? With what package?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

FramundaCheeze said:


> Since we can't pull up the Turbo HD channel list on the web site any more, has any one gotten FX yet??? With what package?


Nope


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

I see no reason to believe FX will EVER be offered on Turbo


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Didn't the turbo HD packages all go away as of August 1st? I can't imagine those who still have those packages will ever get any channel changes with them as they are phased out.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

archer75 said:


> Didn't the turbo HD packages all go away as of August 1st? I can't imagine those who still have those packages will ever get any channel changes with them as they are phased out.


No, they are still available, just not advertised on the website. FX won't go to the Turbo packages until all of the channels it is required to be packaged with are in HD. As to what those channels are, no idea.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

FramundaCheeze said:


> Since we can't pull up the Turbo HD channel list on the web site any more, has any one gotten FX yet??? With what package?


I have FX HD with Turbo Silver. The trick is to "upgrade" to a package that has FX HD, then "downgrade" to the Turbo package. They seem to leave some channels lit.


----------



## FramundaCheeze (Jun 9, 2004)

I guess you upgraded to classic silver +hd and then down to turbo hd silver??
I thought you couldn't rotate from turbo to classic and vice versa??


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

FramundaCheeze said:


> I thought you couldn't rotate from turbo to classic and vice versa??


Sure you can. You couldn't when it first came out, but you can as of 2/1/09.


----------



## elbodude (Jul 13, 2006)

FramundaCheeze said:


> I guess you upgraded to classic silver +hd and then down to turbo hd silver??
> I thought you couldn't rotate from turbo to classic and vice versa??


I did indeed.


----------



## packethauler (Aug 19, 2008)

coldsteel said:


> Sure you can. You couldn't when it first came out, but you can as of 2/1/09.


I just took a look at my account online, you can no longer upgrade to TurboHD gold if you are a TurboHD silver subscriber, or downgrade to TurboHD bronze. You can only go to the standard America channel packs now.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

elbodude said:


> I have FX HD with Turbo Silver. The trick is to "upgrade" to a package that has FX HD, then "downgrade" to the Turbo package. They seem to leave some channels lit.


I wouldn't want to bet on that one. With the HD Absolute package we all know you can't go back. How many of you have upgraded to get FXHD then downgraded and still had the upper tier hd channels?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

packethauler said:


> I just took a look at my account online, you can no longer upgrade to TurboHD gold if you are a TurboHD silver subscriber, or downgrade to TurboHD bronze. You can only go to the standard America channel packs now.


Not online, but you can call or chat in and change it all you want.


----------

